# Bù Gia Mập National Park



## AnhBui (23 Sep 2016)

Have free time before lunch today and read ABV old topics. Found this one is quite interesting. But Pretty lazy today for translation so this is mainly photos and few captions and explanation. If you can speak Vietnamese then visit here 

*-------------------------*

















Tsieng women









Milvus migran and its prey, a bungarus fasciatus














 Calotes mystaceus















Pyrops sp.










Dixonius siamensis




Calluella guttulata




 Macropodanthus alatus




Cymbidium finlaysonianum





Leptobrachium sp.




Hydnophytum formicarum









Brachypeza laotica


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2016)

Amazing...


----------



## AnhBui (23 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Amazing...



Sadly we're losing our rich and diversity eco for development


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2016)

Too many people not enough resources
Don't get me started...
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/deep-study-on-peat.29995/


----------



## AnhBui (23 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Too many people not enough resources
> Don't get me started...
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/deep-study-on-peat.29995/


Good news is young people start to realize that it's very important to keep our forest and they are taking actions. Below is a very good example of it

http://www.vncreatures.net/e_tracuu.php?loai=1

It is mainly Vietnamese now and they are calling for volunteers' help on translation and contribution


----------



## dan4x4 (23 Sep 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Sadly we're losing our rich and diversity eco for development



Yeah this gets me mad. I absolutely agree. This is why I try to research what I'm buying and support the WWF.

I wish I could do more.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2016)

There's no doubt that the WWF has done some good work but...it's seen more than it's fair share of controversy over recent years.
Scroll down to "Controversies" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Wide_Fund_for_Nature


----------

